# 40k Annual Quiz 2011



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So It seems like a good time to resurrect the quiz, Ok here are the rules

You ask a question 

the first person to answer the question correctly gets to ask the next question, the person who asks a question must verify your answer is correct before you post a question.

Please only ask questions that have factual genuine answers,questions must be related to 40k and the surrounding fluff,models,writers,sculptors and 40k specialists games.

Ok i will get the ball rolling with an easy one.

Name the authors of the 1990 Deathwing story about Cloudrunner.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Brian King and William Amsell I think?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> Brian King and William Amsell I think?


very close, but not quite right


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Bryan Ansell and William King, bit of name transposition there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Bryan Ansell and William King, bit of name transposition there.


you are correct, sorry moonschwine.

Aramoro is up


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Hehe np, I was trying to picture my bookshelf in my head xD


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm easy ones to start with I guess. 

Where did Tyranid Warriors first make an appearance.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Hmm easy ones to start with I guess.
> 
> Where did Tyranid Warriors first make an appearance.


I believe they made their first appearance in the box game Space Crusade.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Advanced Space Crusade


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The first Alien movie


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Gotta be Advanced Space Crusade. Damn I wish I had that game!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Advanced Space Crusade


Sorry Stephen, it was Advanced, Pssyche has it right.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

In the Harlequin Masque "Birth of the Great Enemy", what role does the Solitaire play?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

The Chaos God Slaanesh or just Slaanesh. Since we are being word specific


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's correct.

The dancers of the Old Race became wilder, their passions stronger and their joys more extreme, more menacing. They came together like a whirlpool, and broke upon something unseen – hurled back as the Solitaire leaped into view, somersaulting from his unseen entrance to the centre of the dancers.


An involuntary shock ran through the audience at the sight of the allegorical figure of the Chaos god Slaanesh His suit projected a constantly-writhing mass of figure, in attitudes of decadent pleasure.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

jaysen said:


> I'm pretty sure that's correct.
> 
> The dancers of the Old Race became wilder, their passions stronger and their joys more extreme, more menacing. They came together like a whirlpool, and broke upon something unseen – hurled back as the Solitaire leaped into view, somersaulting from his unseen entrance to the centre of the dancers.
> 
> ...


Although I always thought it was known as "The Fall of the Eldar" of "The Dance" I took a stab since my Harlie codex is in a box in the garage.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

crabpuff said:


> Although I always thought it was known as "The Fall of the Eldar" of "The Dance" I took a stab since my Harlie codex is in a box in the garage.


That's just different names for the same thing, in the Citadel Journal it refers to the Solitaire playing Slaanesh in the Birth of the Great Enemy.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, your turn Crabpuff. Hit us with something hard.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Technically I am supposed to wait for confirmation from the person who asked, but if I am right here is the question I would ask.
Not sure how hard it will be, mine is a multi-part question.
What does the phrase "The gaze of midnight" refer to, and what chapter uses it? Bonus points if you can name who said it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it not just night vision or auspexes used by the Raven Guard? It was the scouts in The Hunt for Voldorius.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Is it not just night vision or auspexes used by the Raven Guard? It was the scouts in The Hunt for Voldorius.


Pretty Close, but not quite right.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Was it the night vision goggles used by the White Scars?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

That is correct, it is from the battle cant of the White Scars from The Hunt for Voldorius.

Damn Aramoro you had that book title down quick.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, here's a potentially easy one, since I'm not so good at coming up with trivia:

This substance, in its natural and unaltered form, can be used as either medicine, a weapon, or also provisions.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll say a Squig! :laugh:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Squig brain transplants (never said it had to be GOOD medecine), Facebiters and herd squigs, yup it fits.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You got it, Moriouce. Knew it was a bit easy (and my sig was probably a giveaway), but I couldn't resist. 

Okay, Moriouce, take it away.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Okey.. so here is my entery. 

How did Cegorach survive the Fall?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

According to legend yes.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Something to do with his constant fooling around distanced him from the decadedant behaviour of the eldar and corruption that spawned slannesh?
So when it kicked off he just buggered off!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Okey.. so here is my entery.
> 
> How did Cegorach survive the Fall?


Cegorach was able to survive the fall because whilst Slaanesh ate the other Eldar Gods Khaine challenged the new deity to a punch-up. During this fight Cegorach was able to slip undetected into the webway where he has made his lair since today.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I say Stephen_Newman has it all correct! :victory:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I misread the question.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

We noticed


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheers for okaying that for me earlier Aramoro. 
I've not had a chance to log on because of work today until now.
And well done Crabpuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

My question. Thanks so far.

Each of the Eldar Gods gave their children a gift when they first came into being. What gift did Kurnous give to the Eldar?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I know Kurnos is the father of the Eldar, the god of the hunt and he had a Moon but I don't remember a specific myth other than War in Heaven where he tried to protect Isha. Also he was the one who asked Vaul to make the spirit stones from Isha's tears.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe it's desire.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> I believe it's desire.


So they would know prosperity. Congrats mynameisgrax!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, here's a weird/silly one:

Who would be most likely to say the following:

"I'll get that girl, and her little dog too!"


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

A female rogue psyker who used a weather manipulation device to lift a shrine to both crush an adversary and trap a sister of battle with a cyber mastiff (or K-9) in her realm of enslaved ratlings and enforced her rule through chaos spawn resembling ancient earth primates mutated by tzeench to have wings who learned that she was coming to her fortress and was joined by a servitor a rogue necron and a cowardly ogryn?

Damn, now I want to convert this stuff and make a campaign..


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Colorful (and definitely worth converting ^_^), but no.

Just to be clear though, I'm not using metaphors here (sisters for girl, space wolves for dog). No, this is literally a girl and a dog.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

its the maze of tzeentch only known people to get through it.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Okay, here's a weird/silly one:
> 
> Who would be most likely to say the following:
> 
> "I'll get that girl, and her little dog too!"


The Guardian of the Maze.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Zodd got it. 

Close, aboytervigon, but I was looking for 'who' would say that, not 'why' they said it.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

What was the colour of Weasel-Fierce's Terminator armour, originally ?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cream as he was deathwing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Green which was then repainted Bone-White.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Cream as he was deathwing.





Baron Spikey said:


> Green which was then repainted Bone-White.


You are getting closer but are not quite right. Hint ; This is old fluff (1990).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Black!

Pre-heresy style Dark Angels?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Black!
> 
> Pre-heresy style Dark Angels?


Correct ! Stephen_Newman got it.

And Pre-Heresy ? Could be, but Pre-Heresy as a concept wasn't that developed back then i think. The Heresy was nothing more than a single sentence in RT. If memory serves me right :scratchhead:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Correct ! Stephen_Newman got it.
> 
> And Pre-Heresy ? Could be, but Pre-Heresy as a concept wasn't that developed back then i think. The Heresy was nothing more than a single sentence in RT. If memory serves me right :scratchhead:


I thought the pre-heresy was black or maybe just very dark green.

Moving on to the next question. If I was to talk about a Tyranicus Patris Bloletus. What would I be talking about?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> If I was to talk about a Tyranicus Patris Bloletus. What would I be talking about?


A Tyranid Biovore.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That would be correct.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, an easy one then: 

_'Who was the founder / creator of the Holy Synod of Terra ?'_


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Papa smurf?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Close, but not close enough.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Robuttle guilliman.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Gonna go out on a limb here and sneak in a respelling :grin:.

Roboute Guilliman?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

My spelling is better as it captures his true personality.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I still prefer Rowboat Girlyman.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ha ha, so true. Nah, you got it first man (if indeed it is correct), I'm just a bit OCD over spellings sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope, wasn't the Girlyman either (also not Guilliman). 

Try again.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Edit: It was Fatidicus, the Prophet, according to the 2nd edition SOB codex.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Edit: It was Fatidicus, the Prophet, according to the 2nd edition SOB codex.


Fatidicus was one of founders of the original Temple of the Saviour Emperor, that much is correct.

Yet, I'm searching for the name of the one man who, after the Age of Apostasy, established the Holy Synod as it endures to this very day.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Sebastian Thor?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Sebastian Thor?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Heh, I knew it's be a cakewalk once the *AoA *would be mentioned.

Thor is correct, and it's Grokfog's turn.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

ok, one for the oldies out there. 

Name the chapters involved in the Piscina IV campaign.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I was thinking Dark Angels obviously, but then you said Chapters plural so I don't know now.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Dark angels is half of the answer, but there's a second chapter that were there. 

*HINT* This question may be somewhat unfair, as the other chapter was one of the WD boys homebrew chapters. BUT they had a substantial record of their actions in the campaign in White Dwarf during the campaign.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It wasn't the Harbingers was it? Pete Hane's homebrew chapter that also took part in the Vogen studio campaign back when cities of death (cityfight rather) was released? 

So Dark Angels and Harbingers?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Rems has it, it was dark angels and the harbingers


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> Fatidicus was one of founders of the original Temple of the Saviour Emperor, that much is correct.
> 
> Yet, I'm searching for the name of the one man who, after the Age of Apostasy, established the Holy Synod as it endures to this very day.


 
Hmm, okay. It was called the Holy Synod of Terra before the Age of Apostasy. Afterwards, there was a purging and restructuring, but it was the same organization.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Right, so my turn then. 

I'll also do one for the oldies. 

What are the names of the two battles, analogous to the two famous battles of the real world Zulu wars? (Isandlhwana and Rourke's Drift respectively).

I'll give you a hint, one was a games day display the other a white dwarf battle report.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Blood bath at Ork's drift....

The other was a diorama setup at the 1997 UK games day. Battle of Big Toof River?

Praetorians were awesome.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Toof River is correct but not 'Ork's drift'. So you've got half of it.

Praetorians are indeed awesome.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Massacre at Big Toof River and Last Stand at Glazer's Creek?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Blood Bath at Orc's Drift? It was a campaign book that was released after a write up in White Dwarf, I believe... for WHFB.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Battle of Big Toof River and Blood Bath at Orc's Drift


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Massacre at Big Toof River and Last Stand at Glazer's Creek?


Aramoro has it. Congratulations on finding that obscure battle report.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

For the record, my answer was correct as well. Blood Bath at Orc's Drift is a direct reference to the Battle of Rorke's Drift and was featured in several White Dwarf articles.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I find a lot of these questions hard lol,


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jaysen said:


> For the record, my answer was correct as well. Blood Bath at Orc's Drift is a direct reference to the Battle of Rorke's Drift and was featured in several White Dwarf articles.


Sorry but your answer was wrong because the battle you are referring to was fantasy battle, the rules of the game in post 1 clearly stated questions and answers must be 40k related.

Aramoro was the first person to get it write Glazers Creek report was in WD222 
http://www.gamehobby.net/white_dwarf_magazine/white_dwarf_222.html


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, aren't we just the teacher's pet, today? I demand a revote! :laugh:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay!


One for Martin. Two for Martin.


Let's recount them again!


One for Martin. Two for Martin.

(am I showing my age with this reference?)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok how about a Black Library one. Who was Aaa and why was he significant.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Tough one, but I believe Aaa's the slave that corrupted the powerful noble Pontius Glaw, and the rest of his family, by introducing them to the ways of Slaanesh. 

Pontius Glaw would later on be hunted by the Inquisitor Gregor Eisenhorn, a far more important character in the 40k universe.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The famous Bugblatter Beast of Aaa?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

mynameis grax has it. Come on Aramoro, that one was googleable! :grin:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I'm not sure that is 100% correct, Aaa didn't deliberately corrupt Glaw. But close enough.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Here we go:

Three Ork nobz sat around a fire, arguing which of the Chaos Gods was the best. 

One argued it was Slaanesh, because he was the loudest. The Ork next to 'em conked him on the noggin' and said it was Nurgle, because he's green. The third nob said the other two were stupid, because it was Khorne, since he was faster (being red and all) and more killy than the others by far.

Just then, the Warboss walked in and roared furiously at the Nobz, saying Tzeentch was the best, and that was that.

What is the most likely reason that an Ork would consider Tzeentch to be the best of the 4 Gods of Chaos?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Be cuz he is da most kunning.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

crabpuff said:


> Be cuz he is da most kunning.


This is a reason an Ork might possibly prefer Tzeentch, but for Orks being brutal is just as important as being cunning, so no. All in all, there's a better answer. Good guess though, and I approve of the Ork linguistics. ^_^


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cause when an orks stuff blows up "it's all according to plan".


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Cause when an orks stuff blows up "it's all according to plan".


Nope, but again, a good possible answer. The best answer has nothing to do with things going according to plan, or how sneaky Tzeentch is.

I'll give a hint, just so people don't go crazy pouring over the black library: it has nothing to do with past battles, alliances, or history. As if an Ork would care about such things.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

cuz blue is da luckiest?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

crabpuff said:


> cuz blue is da luckiest?


Nope :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Da boss might fink Tzeentch would be da most wurthy fight? :grin:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Da boss might fink Tzeentch would be da most wurthy fight? :grin:


That's given, but why?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Cuz 'e's da cunninest bugger around and cunniness is next to morkness? He shoots fire? He twists his minions into useful shapes just like an ork with a smaller orkoid? (by orkoid i mean orks, grots, snotlings and squigs)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

No, and actually I'm surprised no one's gotten it yet. 

If no one gets it by tomorrow, I'll drop another hint.

(I swear the answer isn't a bullsh*t or random reason ^_^)


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

'course Tzeentch is da strongest git of teh 'ole lot. *bash*


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Uh....not quite, Zodd. Nice try.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

'coz he will blow up lots of da boyz in very entertainin ways! :laugh:

An the winner for most entertaining fight of the day.... ladies and gentlemen, Tzeentch!!!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cause Tzeentch can shape shift into the warboss and the warboss is da bestest or its best to fight your self to see how good at fighting yourself.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

No, and no. Sorry. (Man, this one's a lot harder than I thought it'd be)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

because hes the lord of change, change is evolution, evolution is moving forward and growth which is the essence of the WHAAAAARGH


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Iz it cuz dem Pink Horror Boyz split into more enemies which appeezes da boyz?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Easy:
"Orkses never loses a battle. If we win, we win, if we die we die fightin so it don't count. If we runs for it, we don't die neither, cos we can come back for annuver go, see!"

This way, orks are much like Tzeentch in that no matter the result, the outcome is bound to make him a winner. Tzeentch can't lose and neither can orks, so naturally they fit together.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Three Ork nobz sat around a fire, arguing which of the Chaos Gods was the best.
> 
> ...


Is this a question with an actual factual answer? Because it seems more like a kind of riddle you made up, which would be against the rules of the quiz.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Rems said:


> Is this a question with an actual factual answer? Because it seems more like a kind of riddle you made up, which would be against the rules of the quiz.


Yeah it's got me a bit baffled as well, I can't think of any fluff involving Orks and Tzeentch.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

There is no need for reason for the warboss since He is always right, bieng the boss and all, and the other three chaos gods was already taken. 

That is ork thinking. :wink:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it cause Orkses can have their limbs chopped off and swapped to other orks? That and because wierd boyz would definitely see Tzeentch as a form of Gork and Mork.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Easy:
> "Orkses never loses a battle. If we win, we win, if we die we die fightin so it don't count. If we runs for it, we don't die neither, cos we can come back for annuver go, see!"
> 
> This way, orks are much like Tzeentch in that no matter the result, the outcome is bound to make him a winner. Tzeentch can't lose and neither can orks, so naturally they fit together.



You got it! Took you guys long enough. ^_^

Orks would think Tzeentch is the best because like the Orks, he never truly loses. Chaos (and chaos in the form of Ork fighting) is its own goal and its own reward.

Sorry if it wasn't as 'factual' as some of the other questions, but I didn't want a question you could just google the answer to, so I went with something a little outside the box.

Besides, as an Ork and Daemons player, I couldn't resist. :king:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty hard going to 'Think of the thing I'm thinking of' style questions, turns it into a kind of guessing game.

Oh and shattering the Crystal Staff was definitely a loss for Tzeentch.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Yeah it's pretty hard going to 'Think of the thing I'm thinking of' style questions, turns it into a kind of guessing game.



I see your point, but the other option is 'google the thing I'm thinking of'. 

Besides, I don't think it was that hard. That Ork quote is widely circulated, and any lengthy description of Tzeentch includes something to the effect of 'every move he makes furthers his goals in some way' or 'he spreads chaos for the sake of chaos'.

Heck, I would've accepted the answer 'both spread chaos for the sake of spreading chaos', or anything to that effect. 

All it took was a little outside the box thinking. ^_^


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I like that question more.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Me to loved that question, but it is difficult since many answers could be right. Somewhere there still need to be a fluff source saying it is so. Orks does not know Tzeentch will and does not care of knowing either, that way the Ork Warboss could not have had it as a reason of putting Tzeentch above the other three chaos gods. But still, more fun that "just-google-it-questions". :victory:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I was just trusting in people to not just google the answers.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

We could always hope you're right in trusting people Aramore, I realy do. Then much fluff and stuff ain't out to just google.

Now on to the quiz again, next question please!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Google is god. It knows all.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Allright, here is an easy one:

Who is Kruellagh the Vile and what is she known for?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Dark Eldar Archon who leads the Kabal of the flayed skull. Raiding the Bluebloods 87th regiment and killing everyone but the captain.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Correctamundo! Easy as pie, eh?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

OK another possible easy question. 
What ritual is performed when a Wolf Lord dies? Some basic detail required.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

All I remember is it's like a Viking funeral. They either send send him off on burning ship in the middle of the sea, or they send him on a spaceship into a sun. 

Specific enough or no?

(If I got it, I promise I'll do a more specific/literal question this time)


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> All I remember is it's like a Viking funeral. They either send send him off on burning ship in the middle of the sea, or they send him on a spaceship into a sun.
> 
> Specific enough or no?
> 
> (If I got it, I promise I'll do a more specific/literal question this time)


Yes, very Viking to send a spaceship into the sun :wink:

I was thinking in the same direction, space viking theme. Do they bury him in a simple stone hut with his most priced posessions and then builds up a mound of peat all over the hut? More fantasy viking way would be to first burn him, preferably while he rest inside his favorit rhino/razorback, and then raise the hut and the mound over his remains.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, you know Vikings totally would do it if they could. ^_^


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They burn a pyre on Krakgard, the flat peak overlooking the Fang.

(just finished _Battle of the Fang_)

Since I know I'm right here's my question...

What is the only thing in the game with an armor value less than 10?

(You knew it'd be a rules question, right?)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

All infantry have no armor value at all and zero is less than 10.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe the old genestealer cult limo's had an AV of less than 10 (might have been nine). In this edition however you can get buildings which are less than AV10. The rulebook gives corrugated iron or wooden sheds as examples.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah sheds are 9 all round. (p79)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Easy! The Citroen Saxo in Codex: Chav Marines has armour 7 all-round. However it does always count as obscured due to either constant smoke or loud noise and does have 5 fire points and site up to 6 Chav marines


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> They burn a pyre on Krakgard, the flat peak overlooking the Fang.
> 
> (just finished _Battle of the Fang_)
> 
> ...


I'll accept that, since I forgot about that as well. I was acctually going for:
Their Name stone is removed from the Grand Annulus in the Hall of the Great Wolf and taken to the grove of heroes where it circles the oldest name stone(Russ)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Samules said:


> Yeah sheds are 9 all round. (p79)


This is it.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Which i said first...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You have to wait for confirmation from the original question asker before going ahead. This is stated in the rules.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Rems has it. :victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Knew I was going too general with my answer. Oh well, fire away, Rems.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the basic combat loadout issued to members of the Cadian 91st upon enlistment? 

(Ha, just try and google this one!)


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess they are a Artillery regiment and then I think they get; Uniform, combat knife and some high-tech binoculars. :search:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Helmet, uniform, boots, pack, rations to include chewing gum and soycaf, a pack of lucky strikes, a last will and testament, the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, and a healthy dose of NCO attitude from the local Sergeant.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Helmet, uniform, boots, pack, rations to include chewing gum and soycaf, a pack of lucky strikes, a last will and testament, the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, and a healthy dose of NCO attitude from the local Sergeant.


Basically what he said, only adding hexamine stove with fuel tablets, flak armor, combat knife, frag grenades, and lasgun.

(you might have to let us know if we're 'close' on this one, or list how many things there are in total, otherwise this might go on forever)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There are 16 things i'm looking for. You've got 7 of them. 

The Ration packs, hexamine stove, helmet, uniform, boots +socks, armour, lasgun. 

So 9 more. These are actually all listed in an official publication, i'm not just making it up.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to check with my Imperial Guard playing friends, and the answer comes not from me, but my friend Zach, who knew what you're referencing: The Imperial Munitorum Manual. He also said you should be counting 17, because the manual itself is standard issue (he's sort of a smart ass).

The 16+1 total standard issue items are:

The Imperial Munitorum Manual
Hexamine Stove
Rations
Micro-vox bead
Helmet
Rebreather
Uniform
Weapon Cleaning Kit
Mess Kit
Sleeping Equipment
Hygiene Kit
Orientation Gear (Compass)
Entrenching Tools
Anti-contaminants
Boots + Socks
Armor
Lasgun

Other 'commonly issued' items include:

Magnoculars
Webbing (belts/straps)
Personal Vox
Medi-pack
Demo charges
Surveyor Gear

Again, this is from Zach, not me. If this is right, I'll ask him what question he wants to ask.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Aye that's it. Congratulations to Zach.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Well played, Rems. Great question. Okay, here's the question Zach gave me (which for the record, I did not know the answer to):

There are many heretical cults worshiped throughout the galaxy, but only one was originally once a real religion in the real world.

Which real life ancient religion (which is now gone) can be found in the 40k universe?

(It's not enough for the 40k to be similar or based on it. The name and teachings of the religion must be exactly the same in both the 40k universe and in real life)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Zoroastrianism had slipped in there. That's just a guess however.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I knew it was from that manual, but all I have is the uplifting primer. I never got the newer book.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Why the ultra obscure, have to have recently read, super hard questions? Can't we stop playing stump the chump and give some questions that the average player might possibly know?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps so you can't just quickly google the answers in 5 minutes? Which defeats the purpose of a quiz in the first place. 

That said if you get one right then feel free to ask any question you wish.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Why do you have to resort to a personal attack in order to answer a simple request?

All I'm asking is that we bring the level of questions down to a point where more people would enjoy this game. Can you honestly say that you could have come up with those 16 items of initial issue without going and looking it up in a reference?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the point of this isn't to google random 40k stuff, the point is to see who knows the most about the 40k backround. It's not really a personal attack just a statement of fact.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

What personal attack?

I just gave the reason as to why i've chosen obscure questions and why i would like to see more difficult questions chosen which Samules has also pointed out. 

I then said you can ask whatever question you wish should you get one right, as anyone can who gets a question. 

And you're right, no i couldn't name those items of issue of the top of my head. Which was the point, you have to work to get it right. 

If in future you have problems with a post please either pm me about it or use the report button, that's its purpose after all.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Rems said:


> Perhaps so you can't just quickly google the answers in 5 minutes? Which defeats the purpose of a quiz in the first place.
> 
> That said if you get one right then feel free to ask any question you wish.


You are making reference to google and inferring that I somehow want to cheat the quiz by using google to look up answers because I'm too stupid to know the answers.

Who said anything about google? Did I say to make the questions easily searched on google? Plus, how is asking your friends for the answer any better than looking up google or using any other reference? If you own all the books and go to look up the answer in a book you own, that is no different from using google as a reference.

If you want to keep people from using any sort of reference to look up answers, then you'll have to make this quiz in person.

Please, continue to try and come up with the hardest, most obscure question you can so that noone will no the answer and therefore you will think you are superior. But, be prepared to do like one question per day.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Jaysen kinda has a point as it essentially impossible to know the answer without having the The Imperial Munitorum Manual in your hand, it's not enough to know the answer is in the The Imperial Munitorum Manual, you then have to read it. It's not bit of random general knowledge to know the 16 items they have. But then it's still a valid question but we just need to wait for someone with that book to turn up. The answer is still googleable, I would post a link but it goes against the forum rules.

I was simply trusting that people wouldn't google the answers, just a bit of fun you know. 

On the current question is it Zoroastrianism is not a dead religion so it's not that. I'm going for Hellenism.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I did not mean 'you' as in you personally Jaysen, but rather in the general usage of the word. I'm sorry to have caused confusion in this and did not mean to offend you. 

Reading through books you own i would say is very different to a quick google search. With google you're quickly typing in some search terms, hoping it's online. By contrast when searching through your own books you are trying to think of what type of information the question requires, where to best look for it and then having the patience to find it. It's like using wikipedia for an assignment versus actual scholarly articles. 

I don't want people to not use the books they own, that would be stupid. I'm just saying i would prefer question that require more than a simple google search. If that's all it takes to get the answer it cheapens the point of the quiz to instead 'who can read and google the question first'. 

Let me stress again that i am not trying to attack you here, rather voicing an opinion.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Can we unwad the panties and just stay on topic here?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> On the current question is it Zoroastrianism is not a dead religion so it's not that. I'm going for Hellenism.


Could you be more specific, please? Yes, it is a Greek/Hellenistic religion, but which ancient Greek God is specifically worshipped?

(I'm tempted to just accept Aramoro's answer, as the way Zach posed the question, just saying 'Ancient Greek/Hellenisitic' is technically right, since technically all the Gods are encompassed in the same religion, but for the sake of humoring him, we'll try and get a specific answer)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Could you be more specific, please? Yes, it is a Greek/Hellenistic religion, but which ancient Greek God is specifically worshipped?


That's pretty much all I can remember, lets just guess and say Artemis as it sounds a bit 40K to worship the hunt.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> That's pretty much all I can remember, lets just guess and say Artemis as it sounds a bit 40K to worship the hunt.


Ding Ding Ding!

We have a winner! It was indeed the Cult of Artemis, which apparently played a part in the Schaeffer's Last Chancers stories, as a female character found herself on the team after being convicted of Heresy, for worshipping Artemis, the goddess of the hunt (AKA Diana).

Your show Aramoro.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Lets dial down the difficulty a little, how long is it before something lost in the Warp is considered to be destroyed to the Imperium?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

20 Years?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope. Just to make sure there is no confusion, I am referring to Space Ships here, not if you managed to get lost in the warp walking to the shops or something.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah. I was thinking about the Legion of the Damned, declared lost after 20 years.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Ah. I was thinking about the Legion of the Damned, declared lost after 20 years.


Gah you're are right there, that was only 20 years. I was trying to make my question more generalised. 

Basically there is a period of time after a ship gets lost in the Warp that the Imperium will consider it to be effectively lost for good. How long is that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a scooby.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

200 years?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

EDIT

Wait, nevermind. The Fire Hawks are the Legion of the Damned.

Anyway, I found one older reference says a chapter was declared missing after 5 years.


----------



## g00dd0ct0r (Oct 27, 2011)

300 yrs


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd say 100 years. I know that there have been several occurances of ships taking 5-10 years to make a simple jump, due to warp disturbances.

I'd think there's a difference between being declared "lost" and "destroyed".


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Rems said:


> I did not mean 'you' as in you personally Jaysen, but rather in the general usage of the word. I'm sorry to have caused confusion in this and did not mean to offend you.
> 
> Reading through books you own i would say is very different to a quick google search. With google you're quickly typing in some search terms, hoping it's online. By contrast when searching through your own books you are trying to think of what type of information the question requires, where to best look for it and then having the patience to find it. It's like using wikipedia for an assignment versus actual scholarly articles.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll drop a clue on this one as it is quite hard, It's to do with the naming of Imperial Ships.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I'm not sure anyone is going to get this. It's 50 years for something being lost in the Warp for it to be declared lost and it's name reused. I'll pass it on to Vaz as he got the closest.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Well I'm not sure anyone is going to get this. It's 50 years for something being lost in the Warp for it to be declared lost and it's name reused. I'll pass it on to Vaz as he got the closest.


Where was that information? Which book/codex/magazine? I (and apparently everyone else) couldn't find it anywhere, and I'm curious.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Where was that information? Which book/codex/magazine? I (and apparently everyone else) couldn't find it anywhere, and I'm curious.


It's in the Battlefleet Gothic : Ships of the Gothic Sector. I used a little artistic licence, but essentially correct.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang BFG. Never got into that one. Oh well, you're up Vaz.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Saving spot - I'll get a question up later.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't be such a tease, some of us are on coffee breaks at work and dying for you to quiz our knowledge


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Had to find a nicely testing question. 

In what did Irenaeus describe his beliefs as that of a long dead god/pantheon?


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Nicely testing? That's fiendishly obscure!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Give a hint. Who is Irenaeus?


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Had to find a nicely testing question.
> 
> In what did Irenaeus describe his beliefs as that of a long dead god/pantheon?


In the tract, Contra Haereses.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zodd said:


> In the tract, Contra Haereses.


As Vaz has been unable to post the confirmation of the correct or incorrect answer im gonna step in and award the next question to Zodd so the quiz can continue.

Zodd ask your question please.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

The Quizmaster has spoken. Thanks.

My question;

Novice Lysander had a mentor. His name ?


( And for my previus answer; see HH, Fulgrim, page 183 )


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I know chaplain shadryss found him but I didn't know he had a mentor.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A kind of hint;

There have been more than one protector of mankind named Lysander.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Woops, comp,letely forgot about this. but yes, Zodd was correct!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah you sneak! I believe you're referring to the Blood Angels Scout Novice Lysander, and in that case I believe his mention would be Captain Leonatas, hero of the Blood Quest.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Ah you sneak! I believe you're referring to the Blood Angels Scout Novice Lysander, and in that case I believe his mention would be Captain Leonatas, hero of the Blood Quest.


Correct :grin:

mynameisgrax have it .


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

This planet's female inhabitants not only form the ruling class, but also personally mine the fuel needed to power their world's weaponry.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> This planet's female inhabitants not only form the ruling class, but also personally mine the fuel needed to power their world's weaponry.


I believe this to be the Vespid homeworld of err Vespid?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Tau codex says D'yanoi sept.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I believe this to be the Vespid homeworld of err Vespid?


You got it!

(Close, Samules, but D'yanoi Sept is the closest Tau civilization to the planet, not the planet itself)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks.

So something slightly easier (I think)

Who is the guardian of the Angel of Iyanden?

(I want name, role in life and battle it fell in)


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Iyanna Arienal, She is a spirit seer of the Eldar, got no clue where she fell


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Must... resist... call... of... LEXICANUM!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Note he's not asking for her name but rather her guardian who was an unspecified wraith construct, formally a Fire Dragon Exarch called Athenial or something like that.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

hmmm.. did this guardian, Athenial, former Fire Dragon Exarch, fall during the Tyranid Invasion of Iyanden, maybe in the Fortress of Tears?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So far name and role in life have been correct but the battle name has not been correct yet. Although the name is spelt wrong.

I have only seen the reference in one passage.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

hmmm.. The Eldar codex talks about this wraith-construct as it is still alive. Shortly after Kraken, an orkish horde boarded it and was fought back by the interference of Dark Eldars, don't remember the name of this battle though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Still not right.

Give a clue. Eldar do not name their battles in the same way we do. Therefore the battle is not named after the place it was fought but rather a consequence of what happened during or after the battle.

For a better clue I will put the name up hangman style.

The Battle of ___-_______/_____.


----------

